# Info needed for taking our Daughters dog to France



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Having done a quick search and knowing that rules frequently change, can I please have up to date information on what is required for us to take our Daughters dog across to France and again, returning with us. Daughter will be flying out on her broom stick!
I know we need a Pet Passport and we have time to get this, but what about the Vet in France. Do we need a Vet when we get to France, or is a Vet only required for the return journey? I understand a Vet must be visited between 24 hour and 5 days prior to our return!
Also good Vet recommendations would be helpful.
We have contacted our Daughters Vet and are waiting for a call back.
We have a DFDS ferry booked, but might change to the tunnel so that we can stay with the dog.
Thanks :?:


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

You have it pretty well spot on. Just to recap, the passport is essential and must show a current rabies vaccination. 
There are no formalities when leaving UK, except to register the dog with the carrier.
You must see a vet in France for tick treatment before returning and that must be recorded in the passport with date AND time of being done. You then must wait minimum 24 hours and maximum 5 days to board the return ferry.
All very straightforward really.
There is a list of vets on here and depending on where you are going to be, choose one to suit your timetable!

We make the journey two or three times a year with two dogs without problem.

As you said we now usually use the tunnel to stay with the dogs but the short crossing by ferry is OK for an hour or so. We avoid the overnight to Roscoff only because of the dogs. Just means we have an extra 500 miles to drive!

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

the vet is needed 24 hs to 5 days to sign that a worming tablet has been administered either by him or in his presence and check the dog is in good health For this they will charge anything up to 50E

Those are the minimum and maximum time scales for ENTERING Britain more than 5 days or less than 24hrs will require either a wait or readministration

most small towns have a vet and there is a list of vets here on MHF

We have never booked in advance some do

The tunnel is good if you think the dog will be unsure of the van although P&O is cheaper on the return for dog fares

Tunnel is free on the way out £30 back
P&O free out about £15 back

aldra


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Alhod and Aldra  
Would there be any problem as the dog is not registered as ours, but is our Daughters?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Here is the latest Google map of recommended Vets throughout Europe - http://goo.gl/maps/qyxi6

Whichever Vet you use could you let me know of any up-dated information so that I can add or revise the Map on a regular basis.

Any new Vets used by members gratefully received.

The Tunnel charges for Dogs, Cats and Ferrets are £15 for outward and £15 for inward - it says so on my booking form.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Haven't used it for a while Kieth, thought it used to be free out and 30 back

Aldra


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Grath said:


> Thanks Alhod and Aldra
> Would there be any problem as the dog is not registered as ours, but is our Daughters?


I'm sure that is not a problem - the passport refers to the dog, not the owner or keeper.

The only possible hiccup might be a difference between the owner's details on the microchip/passport and your own.
But it is the dog's details that are relevant. Perhaps take a letter from your daughter saying you have her permission to have the dog with you.

Alan


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I am right now booking ours for next week and can confirm that the fare in the tunnel is £15 per animal each way. 

Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mrs G just telephoned the DEFRA helpline and they say it is no problem for the pet to be our Daughters.
Also I have checked the tunnel price and it is £15 each way for the dog.
Thanks again


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The latest Vets List in Pdf format -


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

just been to the vet in St Valery en Caux he let us use our worm tablet but still charged us 33.5 euro.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

papaken - just been to the vet in St Valery en Caux

Do you have the address?


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

keith
its Cote d'Albatre 
place De Gare
76460
Saint Valery en Caux
tel no. +33 2 35 97 48 88
reasonable English.
just near the bus station and facing the fountain in the middle of the roundabout in the centre.
Parking outside 
sorry have not got gps info.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Keith,
I am afraid to report that I had a 'not so good ' experience with a vet on your list last Wednesday.

He was in Bailleul.He was very abrupt,did not attempt to talk to our spaniel or examine her in any way.I told him she was not too keen on the Drontal tablet which I provided and so I had taken along a small amount of tin food to disguise it.He let me give it to her and then proceeded to open a Frontline tick treatment.I just stopped him in time saying you no longer have to have the tick treatment to return to UK and that I had also treated her before coming on holiday.He was quite abusive in his manner and disagreed with me.I showed him the last entry in the Passport which was done in April that was just for worming.
He muttered that on my head be it (or whatever that was in French).

He then wrote in the passport that she was fit to travel,on the wrong page.

I was then charged €29,without a receipt,just the credit card slip.

By this time I was not overjoyed and I politely asked him if this was his standard charge as I had paid only €15 at the last vet (La Mailleraye)

He then muttered,half under his breath,if you go to Calais it will cost you €40.

A couple of days later we were in Bergues before going to the ferry and happened to pass the vets that is also on the list.I popped in to pick up a card and explained what had happened at the other place without giving names and she was appalled.She is a really nice lady vet and I may well use her next time.She wasn't busy as it was nearly closing time and we had an interesting chat.Her English is perfect.She said we must all insist on having an examination and the microchip read as she recently had a German client whose dog's chip couldn't be found and he was not able to travel to UK on holiday until a new chip and rabies injection had been done.She charges €25 for the consultation.The vet list says €12.50 for each dog which is not the case.
Helen


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Helen, which vet and where, the vet we have used in Bailleul has charged us approx 6 euro each and every time, 

tony


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Rue de la gare 27.
Whether he was actually Dr Francois Verdun or not I do not know.

He certainly didn't know what he was doing at all.He did not speak a word of English.Perhaps he was a stand in and made up the consultation fee off the top of his head ??

Helen


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh dear. sorry about that

tony


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Koppersbeat - Sorry for the problem you had with the Vet.

I will add your comments and the price you were charged to both the Google map and Vets list to warn anyone else who decides to use the Vet in Bailleul. 

The fact that the Vet didn't seem to know the requirements of the new rules about the Pet Passport scheme possibly mean he was new to the Vet's practise or perhaps a locum Vet.

But it is a warning to check, and double check, that the Vet has completed the Passport correctly – a Custom official at the Ports isn't usually very sympathetic to a wrongly stamped or signed Passport – it's the dogs owners responsibility and no-one else’s.

We've never asked for or been given a receipt but only a credit card slip - which seems adequate to us.

As for the price I've put on the list for Bergues – all I can go by is the information I get from MH users and below is a post from a couple of years ago - 

Posted 21-7-2011 by 'zulurita' - 'Bergues, handy for Dunkerque ferry. Motorhome Parking 5 min walk away from the vets. Charged €25 for for both our springers. We had our own Advantix and Drontal. Thought we would have to pay €25 each but no just €25 for the two of them'


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Having only returned from Germany less than three days ago, we have already booked a flight to Carcassonne, for our Daughter, and we will be there to collect her  
Daughter is today arranging with her Vet for the passport and we now need to book the tunnel.
All systems go


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Aldra we have always paid for both our dogs both ways on P & O


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We can highly Recommend the vet at Forges-les-Eaux
Vet St Nicholas

We have taken our two labs there much cheaper than Calaise
Also because he was so nice, a friend took there very old dog there
he spent nearly 25 minutes trying to coach it to take the tablet he tried meat/ pate/chocolate he was on his knees on the floor playing with the dog

A very very nice vet

and he speaks good English
and a great sense of humour

Kev


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Ditto Forges les Eaux vets. Top man. Good aire there, within walking distance of the vets too.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The tunnel is now booked and we used some of our Tesco vouchers.
For information purposes, we were told that vouchers cannot be used for the dog!
The ticket can be transferred to a later date and used for up up to 1 year!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev1 said:


> Aldra we have always paid for both our dogs both ways on P & O


I must be losing it Kev

I could swear the dog was free on the outward single booked journey but thought that was the tunnel
Obviously not :lol:

Aldra


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

We also had problems with the vet at Bailleul, one with the language but primarily with trying to explain that we were having the dogs treated within the required time periods. He asked us to return 24 hours later for the treatment. On returning we were seen by a female ve who was very pleasant but who insisted we had to have frontline. She did give the dogs a good examination and filled in the passport correctly.The cost of this service was 75 euros for a Jack Russell and a medium sized crossbreed. I do not think we will use this vet again


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Here is the latest Google map of recommended Vets throughout Europe - http://goo.gl/maps/qyxi6
> 
> Whichever Vet you use could you let me know of any up-dated information so that I can add or revise the Map on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


Not sure if I should post here or via PM. We recently used the vet in Martel,

Cab Veterinaire Christophe-Zapata Valerie, which is on the map but not on the list at the side of the map. Very good, quite good english. We supplied the Drontal, 28 euros for two largish dogs

Had a bit of problem finding it. It's actually on a small retail estate called ZC La Carrette This is on the Av. de Soulliac at the junction of Chemin de la Carette 44.936011, 1.599061 is the entrance

Malcolm

ps Aire(parking) is now opposite the municipal campsite, not at the station


----------

